# here is question??



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

what is your honest opinion on cracked corn for racers even if it is mixed w/ pigeon feed?


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Why would you mix it? To make pigeon feed cheaper. Why not whole corn? I feed my flock wheat - laying pellets-crack corn & whole corn. I add the crack corn for my Figuritas. They ignore whole corn. It will not hurt them. Regards Danny Joe


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cracked corn is fine, but I prefer popcorn personally. My birds like popcorn much more than field corn.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I read somewhere that cracked corn did something to pigeon digestive system, because of the sharp edges, but then i though, they eat grit (crushed brick and stone, egg shell) didn't sound right to me.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Whole corn around here is $8 a bag. It is the first thing my birds eat in the winter. As far as cracked corn, I did feed it once with a wild bird breeder mix. That was last year when I had health problems. Do not know if the mix was dirty, it was the cracked corn or just something unrelated. So I would say I do not have any idea, but I will not use it again. My breeding mix has whole and popcorn in it. This year I am going to mix two excello breeder to one excello premium. Add in safflower and brewers yeast. Maybe a few pellets. Grit and oyster shell, a few vitamines two or three times a week. Nothing fancy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I read somewhere that cracked corn did something to pigeon digestive system, because of the sharp edges, but then i though, they eat grit (crushed brick and stone, egg shell) didn't sound right to me.


You are right.
The big problem with cracked corn is that bacteria and fungi and other nasty stuff can easily get into the little cracks and such, and then get carried into the birds. They also say the sharp edges can scratch their insides and leave good spots for canker to set up. BUT I agree, eating grit isn't much better when you look at it like that. The crop is stretchy, and the gizzard is very thick and tough, so they are designed to handle things like that.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know how you get your birds to eat corn at all. My birds just leave it in the feeder.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I mix one part whole corn with four parts seed during the winter because the extra fat in corn is good for the cold. But I do not mix it in the summer due to my seed having a little cracked corn in the mix. popcorn and peanuts are treats for taming my birds.

Tony


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

I have used cracked corn in the winter for a couple of yrs no problems but had a guy tell it is not good for them here in Iowa the temps are so cold we have no bacteria and i leave my feed in the barn in closed tote so i just wanted some opinions onit thanks for youir in put Kevin


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

The difference between cracked corn and grit is simple...the corn they scarf down, it is more likely to scratch the insides of the birds throat and digestive system, thus causing bacteria to infect and grow. When a bird eats grit, it is usally slow and they pick through it one piece at a time.

Ive heard popcorn isnt the best either because it does not absorb water and is hard to digest.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it. If it spoiled it doesn't matter if it is a whole corn or a crack corn! Don't use it!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

RodSD said:


> I don't see a problem with it. If it spoiled it doesn't matter if it is a whole corn or a crack corn! Don't use it!


Im saying if its not spoiled....fresh.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have 8 breeders from different breeders and they don't eat corn. I'm thinking of putting it in a different feeder and trying that.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

the cracked corn i am using is really small cracked corn but I am thinking of going to a straight pigeon feed as soon as it is gone smells good not contaminated Kevin


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Been feeding my birds POPCORN for years....500 mile race...1208 birds from 5 states...Alamo 52nd overall.....Popcorn is CORN people...It`s is on the cobb with all the other corn kernals...Crack corn will give the birds canker...It is also dirty,and has no nutritional value....It is so to speak,the rear end of the turkey...No human wants to eat it....By the way,one of the top Belgium flyers only feeds Popcorn,with his pigeon mix to his birds....And he is allmost impossible to beat on race day...Alot of flyers use popcorn because the YB`s will learn to eat it real fast,because it`s about the size of a pea...I get my HUMAN grade popcorn from Sam`s club @ $17.50 for 50LBS...That`s HUMAN grade folks....Not cow grad to be fed to them....Alamo


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Been feeding my birds POPCORN for years....500 mile race...1208 birds from 5 states...Alamo 52nd overall.....Popcorn is CORN people...It`s is on the cobb with all the other corn kernals...Crack corn will give the birds canker...It is also dirty,and has no nutritional value....It is so to speak,the rear end of the turkey...No human wants to eat it....By the way,one of the top Belgium flyers only feeds Popcorn,with his pigeon mix to his birds....And he is allmost impossible to beat on race day...Alot of flyers use popcorn because the YB`s will learn to eat it real fast,because it`s about the size of a pea...I get my HUMAN grade popcorn from Sam`s club @ $17.50 for 50LBS...That`s HUMAN grade folks....Not cow grad to be fed to them....Alamo


I also get my popcorn and rice at Sam's Club...


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

what is a good med for canker just in case my birds were to get it? Kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I use FishZole pills.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

do you crush the pills and put in water then?


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I use FishZole pills.


 Where do you purchase these from? I have looked at pets mart and could not find them.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Foys pigeon Supplies sells Fishzole....4 tablets for a gallon on water for 5 days...Go on Google and put in Foys Pigeon Supply,and you will get on their web site....Alamo


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What parts do you mix your popcorn to your pigeon seeds.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been feeding my birds Cracked corn for over 20 years now and not even one of my birds ever showed signs of Canker and I have had over 200 birds at one time or another with over 40 years dealing with birds and have never injected my birds for Worms, PMV, Pox,,, ETC. I have been on my own natural system for over 35 years now with no problems… Birds eat Grit, Rice, Barley, sunflower seeds husks and all ETC, it has absolutely nothing to do with Sharp edges because your birds flip the seeds around with there beaks to swallow the feed,,, Its bad FEED, its bird Crap, it’s the water, Its the Living Conditions…!… I now many that have been medicating & Injecting generations’ of birds in there flocks and they still get young & old birds infected with every thing in the book! Whole flocks wiped out… I do have to admit that there are times I do get the occasional sick bird or two, and the only meds I do use is Penicillin VK or Amoxicillin for 4 days and if the bird doesn’t improve after a week in isolation, “Well I’m old school” and that should give you an Idea on what happens next…!… And I don’t condone anyone that treats there birds with all those Meds & Injections or people that care for sick birds, “To each his Own” But I do despise people that Sell or Give away birds with out having the decency to tell the recipient of the birds that they where treated or had sickness or are actually sick at present…!… I don’t sell, give away, trade nor deal or keep any sick birds, I tell all folks that are interested in my birds that I‘m on the natural system and that I don’t use injections… Most of the time, 95% of the time I can tell if a bird is sick, just by looking at it, I guess its something you just learn over the years and so do the lessons of failure along with it…


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some pigeons prefer whole corn, some popcorn, and some like the cracked corn better. It isn't going to cause canker. Make sure it's clean and keep it stored safely, and keep it dry.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Corn Corn Corn . This is a really corny thread. ……. A lot of information Whole corn, Cracked Corn Popcorn , but if the bird won’t eat it in make no difference. How do you get your birds to eat corn? I have a mix with popcorn in it and they just eat around it.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks pigeon mumbler the info is helpful clean lofts are the best med. an fresh water daily here in iowa i give it once a day the water around mid noon and the birds are doing good. with freezing temps continuoisly that is why i do this they drink tell they can not drink no more then they hit the feed box.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Corn Corn Corn . This is a really corny thread. ……. A lot of information Whole corn, Cracked Corn Popcorn , *but if the bird won’t eat it in make no difference. How do you get your birds to eat corn?* I have a mix with popcorn in it and they just eat around it.



Mine eat it, but they won't touch the large corn that comes in some mixes. They will eat popcorn, and like cracked corn better, but leave it if it is the very small cracked corn. Some peoples birds don't want it in the warmer weather, and only want it when it gets cold outside. Maybe that is your problem. Maybe just not cold enough there. Maybe if you gave less feed, they would still be hungry and eat it? Don't know. Maybe they would prefer the cracked corn.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Corn Corn Corn . This is a really corny thread. ……. A lot of information Whole corn, Cracked Corn Popcorn , but if the bird won’t eat it in make no difference. How do you get your birds to eat corn? I have a mix with popcorn in it and they just eat around it.


I have found that the birds will eat everything you feed them if you don't keep giving them more feed. My birds leave all the small grains, so i leave them in the feeder, till there's enough to feed them for a day, then I don't give them any new feed that day, and the following day every seed is gone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, sometimes I'll take what they didn't eat, and the next day, add to it some of the stuff they like, but just enough for that day. They will eat it, cause that's what is there.


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

The shell around a kernal of whole corn is a protective barrier that helps keep moisture and bacteria out. I totally stay away from cracked corn.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If your overfeeding your birds,they will only eat what they like...In cold weather,birds will gobble up the corn....When it`s hot,they will still eat it,but not as much as in the winter months.....What I`m reading here is alot of,I give my birds corn,and they will not eat it..I feed cracked corn,and my birds don`t get canker....My birds will not eat this or that....#1...I want to know what kind of pigeons you have...Homers ?? Short beak tipplers ?? RoLLers ?? Flights ?? WHAT ????? The kind of birds YOU HAVE,will tell if you are feeding correctly or not....Do you live in Florida ?? Are you in Alaska ?? This is what the people here want to know,before they can give you a good answer....I know of NO RACING PIGEON STUD who feeds cracked corn to their birds...Either here in the USA or anywhere in the world....That don`t mean you can`t feed your tipplers,rollers,owls etc cracked corn if you want..If your trying to save some money on the feed bill,I guess you can do it...Just keep an eye on your birds health...The canker part from cracked corn is true....It`s been written for 50 years or more....Hundreds of experts if not thousands have said do not feed it to your birds..If you think your an expert,go on and do it...I will feed it to my birds,when Mike Ganus...Patti Loft...Rich Dworek...and ALL THE OTHER All American top lofts feed it to their birds ....Untill then....Beware !!!.....Alamo


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Alamo said:


> If your overfeeding your birds,they will only eat what they like...In cold weather,birds will gobble up the corn....When it`s hot,they will still eat it,but not as much as in the winter months.....What I`m reading here is alot of,I give my birds corn,and they will not eat it..I feed cracked corn,and my birds don`t get canker....My birds will not eat this or that....#1...I want to know what kind of pigeons you have...Homers ?? Short beak tipplers ?? RoLLers ?? Flights ?? WHAT ????? The kind of birds YOU HAVE,will tell if you are feeding correctly or not....Do you live in Florida ?? Are you in Alaska ?? This is what the people here want to know,before they can give you a good answer....I know of NO RACING PIGEON STUD who feeds cracked corn to their birds...Either here in the USA or anywhere in the world....That don`t mean you can`t feed your tipplers,rollers,owls etc cracked corn if you want..If your trying to save some money on the feed bill,I guess you can do it...Just keep an eye on your birds health...*The canker part from cracked corn is true....It`s been written for 50 years or more....Hundreds of experts if not thousands have said do not feed it to your birds..If you think your an expert,go on and do it...*I will feed it to my birds,when Mike Ganus...Patti Loft...Rich Dworek...and ALL THE OTHER All American top lofts feed it to their birds ....Untill then....Beware !!!.....Alamo


The problem is that you don't know whether it is just a myth or knowledge that is just passed without being tested. I haven't seen studies yet done to test whether crack corn can cause canker. In fact using the word "caused" is already unscientific. Canker is a protozoa. A corn doesn't gives rise to a protozoa. I also highly doubt that corn is harder on a pigeon's throat compared to say grit.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I`ll give you an example of what I did a 3 years or so...I liberated the World Trade Center Memorial Race out of New York....We fed the birds this RED CORN friday evening....After liberation,the driver gave me the rest of the corn,because it was the last race of the year I beleive....Well,the corn was loaded with broken cracked pieces...So I sifted all the cracked corn out,and I just got finished the bag two weeks ago...What I have now is beautifull corn,about the size of popcorn,or a little larger...What I am afraid of is,when the birds are very hungry,they will eat so fast,and pick up any piece of corn,and if that piece is say a half of a kernal,it is so sharp,it will cut into the mouth of the pigeon,and make it bleed...Now,WE ALL KNOW that the birds CARRY the CANKER germs in their system...So when a bird bleeds,any and ALL germs are released..So now the bird is still eating,and the food and blood is going down into the bird AGAIN...The open sore`s in the mouth,from the cracked corn "Can Possibly" start a Canker infection,which will show up as the yellow puss/scabs looking crap in the mouth...Probally SUPER HEALTHY pigeons will not get anything...But if your racing pigeons,why in the world would you take this chance...If you just have tippers,or something,for just flying around the yard,YOU CAN feed cracked corn...But the old saying goes "BUYER BEWARE" !! There are inexpensive feeds that you can give your birds,without giving them cracked corn....The health of your pigeons is more valueable, then saving a couple of dollars buying feeding anything less then the best you can give your pets....Medicines cost a nice bit of money...It`s alot cheaper to feed them the correct way....Now,I am 3rd generation pigeon flyer...I am 68 yrs old...Been around these birds all my life...When my dad,or any other very knowldeable fancier says,no cracked corn,and when you read it in books,by big time All-American flyers etc....Wouldn`t you think these people know what they are saying ??? I might be quoting just RACING PIGEON flyers,but since in this sport,you have to maintain healthy birds at all times,they have been racing their birds for 40 or more years...If racing pigeons in Belgium,Germany etc is so BIG,and there are a million fanciers who race pigeons in Europe,how come not a ONE feeds cracked corn ?? They must know something !!!.......Alamo


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmm ... Following your logic then, the only people who can win races consistently are those that do not feed their birds cracked corn ever. Any racing people here feed it ? ever won a race ?.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

MANIAC......It takes good pigeons that are well taken care of..That means EVERYTHING !! Food.....Health....Training... etc.....Just feeding good grain will not make a pigeon win a race....A pigeon from under a bridge,who is a baby,and who is captured by a racing pigeon flyer,who with alot of knowledge,will get that baby and get it to win a race with only 5 or 6 other lofts competing @ 100 miles...My dad allways said he could do that...But once you get into 1200 birds in a race,forget about that baby from under the bridge....SO I GUESS,if someone feeds cracked corn to his birds,and there are only 4 or 5 guys in the club which he flies with,cracked corn can win a race....But not in a Combine with great flyers,with 700/800 birds in the race,that cracked corn guy is last place,even at 100 miles !!!!......Alamo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Alamo, what you are saying about cracked corn causing canker is a myth. I don't care how many flyers and keepers you refer to who believe it. That is how old myths are passed down from generation to generation.
Trichomonads cause canker. Pigeons carry trichomonads. Stress causes them to multiply, which causes canker. Stress and sickness. Not cracked corn. And believe me, you don't need for a bird to have a scratch in his throat from corn to cause canker. Many of the seeds and grit can scratch their throats, and crops. Racing causes stress, as does breeding, over crowding, weather too hot, or too cold. And sickness of some other kind can cause stress. That is when the trichomonads multiply.
The problem with cracked corn is that if not collected and stored properly, it is more open to picking up molds, which will make the birds sick. Peanuts are more prone to this also. But this can happen in the fields before harvesting. Any seed can pick this up, if not stored properly, and kept dry. Even grit can grow these molds is allowed to become damp. But it is the mold that you have to worry about, not canker. You should read more of what the avian vets say in what causes canker, and not so much about old myths that are handed down and believed. They once also believed that the world was flat.


Instead of listening to the myths of the old timers, maybe you should read up on what the avian vets say.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are worried about getting their throats scratched, then maybe they shouldn't be getting the sharper grains that they eat, or grit, or oyster shell?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

OldStrain said:


> The shell around a kernal of whole corn is a protective barrier that helps keep moisture and bacteria out. I totally stay away from cracked corn.



I think the "thing" with the cracked corn is the corn kernal, it is very susceptible to fungus and mold, so when the kernal is exposed it is open to those, and those can be deadly in some cases to your birds, also I suppose some pieces may have sharp edges and can be ruff on the crop which could invite canker. whole corn protects the kernal in there so it is not exposed. If cracked corn is stored the right way from the time it was cracked to the bag and to the feed store, then it may be just fine. I have heard of others who have fed cracked corn with out problems...so you will have to think on it and decide. my chickens eat it all the time in the scratch feed they get.. never had a problem with the chickens eating it..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My guess is that cracked corn may be more susceptible to fungus (have to find the paper about it) which may stress the birds out and can lead to secondary infection such as canker which lead people into thinking that cracked corn causes canker. How about that theory? it seems to satisfy both the scientific side and the observation(s) of some old timers(no offense).


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Alamo said:


> MANIAC......It takes good pigeons that are well taken care of..That means EVERYTHING !! Food.....Health....Training... etc.....Just feeding good grain will not make a pigeon win a race....A pigeon from under a bridge,who is a baby,and who is captured by a racing pigeon flyer,who with alot of knowledge,will get that baby and get it to win a race with only 5 or 6 other lofts competing @ 100 miles...My dad allways said he could do that...But once you get into 1200 birds in a race,forget about that baby from under the bridge....SO I GUESS,if someone feeds cracked corn to his birds,and there are only 4 or 5 guys in the club which he flies with,cracked corn can win a race....But not in a Combine with great flyers,with 700/800 birds in the race,that cracked corn guy is last place,even at 100 miles !!!!......Alamo



Alamo I am not arguing against your statement, I am just wondering ( I don't race) if what you said is true. Given equal birds, equal trainers and other equal conditions ... do racers fed cracked corn always lose out to those birds that eat whole corn.
Is your statement just something you believe to be true or is it backed up by solid proof.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

I have racing pigeons and i belong to a club here in iowa i have 5 kids and am on a limited budget so i get what i can i have spent up to 25 dollars abag for racing pigeon formula feed all the way down to 8 dollar cracked corn in winter this what i feed them it is in front of them all the time and in spring i just buy regular pigeon feed so don't down me for what i feed it is cold here in iowa and this how i keep my birds alive i have yet to lose any bird to disease and starvation only to predators or BOPs so i know what i am doing I was just wondering about the cracked corn. I also use APCV and Garlic never had worms or any other stuff .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you are feeding cracked corn, please let us know how the birds do on it... sounds like they are fine on it..


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

MANIAC.....I don`t know of anyone who races pigeons that feeds cracked corn....My own thought is that EVEN if it would not cause any illness in the birds,is the QUALITY of the grain any good once it is in that state of being....Lets not compare chickens with racing pigeons..That`s not a fair and realistic comparison...Chickens do not compete in any sort of competition,that is for sure....I`ll say this again...Feeding cracked corn to pigeons that are NOT GOING TO RACE,will not kill them..Unless like what has been said above about mold,which is very true....You have to keep your grain dry,and free from any mice etc from getting into it....A good friend of mine used to get feed for all the pigeon flyers in Pittsburgh....Over 150 lofts would go down to his brothers garage,and pick up feed.....The feed brand was Baymore....All the All-American flyers,and all the little guys like myself,were all using the same feed....It didn`t make my birds win...It was a good pigeon in top condition that made it win.....The only human comparison I can make is: If you were a top runner in the marathon,would you eat at Mc Donalds every day while you were training for the race,or,eating quality food at home,that will make you as fit and strong as posible ???If the answer is at home,then feeding whole CLEAN,mold free grain of any kind to your birds is a MUST,if you are racing pigeons....Again,i`m not talking about fancy pigeons,that are just for fun in the back yard...You don`t have the most expensive grains for them....They will be very content with a low protien mix....You would only have to add more protien when you have babies in the nest...

GRUNDYIAROLLER.....Feeding during the winter is alot different then in the summer...The birds can live on allmost anything during the winter...Many guys feed Corn & Barley....or
Corn & Oats during the winter....I don`t like the oats,and the birds don`t like barley or oats,but will eat them when there is nothing else....By the way,the corn is whole corn,not cracked...ACV is good for Cocci..and Garlic is good for worms....You can make a mixture like I do,and keep in the fridge.....4 to 6 oz ACV...2 cloves of Garlic...Some onion pieces....After a few days,it can be given to the birds...1 teaspoon or so,to a gallon of water,once or twice a week....Alamo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The thing about corn is that it picks up molds which can be poisonous to us and to our birds, as do peanuts, and many of the other grains we feed our birds. Corn and peanuts just happen to be more susceptible to it. But that would include whole corn as well as cracked corn. 

INTERESTING ARTICLE:



Mycotoxins in the Food Chain
This Important question of how much fungal colonization of food exists is answered by a most recent mycological study of some quite common foods; corn kernels, peanuts, cashew nuts and copra (dried coconut). There is a remarkable degree of fungal colonization of the interior of corn kernels and peanuts. Humans who eat these foods are ingesting both the toxicogenic fungi and their mycotoxins. These fungi are capable of surviving in the intestinal stream where they may continue to produce their toxins.

# 2. Corn–Corn is “universally contaminated” with fumonisin and other fungal toxins such as aflatoxin, zearalenone and ochratoxin. Fumonisin and aflatoxin are known for their cancer-causing effects, while zearalenone and ochratoxin cause estrogenic and kidney-related problems, respectively. Just as corn is universally contaminated with mycotoxins, our food supply seems to be universally contaminated with corn–it’s everywhere! A typical chicken nugget at a fast food restaurant consists of a nugget of corn-fed chicken that is covered by a corn-based batter that is sweetened with corn syrup! 

# 7. Peanuts–A 1993 study demonstrated 24 different types of fungi that colonized the inside of the peanuts used in the report. And this was after the exterior of the peanut was sterilized! So, when you choose to eat peanuts, not only are you potentially eating these molds, but also their mycotoxins. Incidentally, in the same study the examiners found 23 different fungi on the inside of corn kernels. That said, if you choose to plant your own garden in an attempt to avoid mycotoxin contamination of corn or peanuts, it does you no good if the seed (kernel) used to plant you garden is already riddled with mold.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

If ya read my post closely I said I feed my birds the corn in the winter we do not race here in Iowa in the winter and in the spring I FEED them pigeon feed this is nothing to be calling names like maniac so i will not ask ??s on here again corn it helps put fat on my birds i have had birds survive 3 harsh blizzards in the last 2 yrs and have a a friend lose his almost his whole stock of racers due to feeding them just pigeon feed temps w/ blizzrd reaching -50 so this waht works for me and if anyone else wants to try it if ya live were the winters are harsh JUST DO IT!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> The thing about corn is that it picks up molds which can be poisonous to us and to our birds, as do peanuts, and many of the other grains we feed our birds. Corn and peanuts just happen to be more susceptible to it. But that would include whole corn as well as cracked corn.
> 
> INTERESTING ARTICLE:
> 
> ...


WOW Jay, What do you eat for supper? Don't birds have a immune system just like humans that takes care of some of that stuff. There are millions of birds being feed all these feeds without any problems. So i say feed your bird what you can afford and they will be fine.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

GRUNDYIAROLLER..........If you look at the POSTS above,you will see WE ALL have names we use on this board...Mine is Alamo...Yours is Grundyiaroller...And another name is MANIAC...and there are another 1,000 or more names....NOBODY was calling you any names.....I think you owe me an apology,for I have more sommon sence to call anyone names.....Alamo


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Alamo

I think that just Because all Homer Fanciers Don’t feed cracked Corn, that there is a reason for that,,, What reason is there??? Yes there is a understandable logic in the sense that whole kernels protect the seed from mold, but then you shouldn’t feed sunflower & rice seeds with out the Husks or peanuts with out the shells??? The Problems lies in the processing’s an storage of the Feeds!!! Any and all feeds are susceptible to mold if not properly processed or stored,,, and if you think just because you pay more for your feeds your getting better quality then you would a cheaper brand your mistaken because they all have to meet the same processing standards for Animals & Human consumptions, Well at least here in the USA… you’ll be totally surprised that 90% most of the Chicken you eat here in the USA all comes all from one Company and the rest from overseas, that also applies to all the feeds our Animals & Human eat…Its Just that its all distributed to different companies for Processing and Packaging, most likely that same high dollar 50lb bag of feed you get also make a inexpensive brand that is under a different label but that was processed in the same company!!! And just to cut to the chase 99.99999 % of the time it’s the distributors “Feed store” fault or our own fault that the feeds go bad, spoiled, mold and become compromised… and further more to state that if anyone is just going to have a few birds flying Round the yard,,, And I’ll quote you,,,, 

“If you just have tippers,or something,for just flying around the yard,YOU CAN feed cracked corn...But the old saying goes "BUYER BEWARE" !! There are inexpensive feeds that you can give your birds,without giving them cracked corn”


And if your just going to fly a few Homers around your yard that cost Thousands of dollars in meds & feed, for a 1st place $25.00 dollar Trophy… 
But the old saying goes "LOGIC BEWARE" !!! That’s like telling the man on the dock fishing, that he needs to buy a boat to fish???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> WOW Jay, What do you eat for supper? Don't birds have a immune system just like humans that takes care of some of that stuff. There are millions of birds being feed all these feeds without any problems. So i say feed your bird what you can afford and they will be fine.



My point was that cracked corn is no worse for your birds than whole corn.
These molds and things get into them in the field where they grow. Corn doesn't have to be cracked to get them.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Alamo will you accept my apology.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

here are some of my birds


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

GRUNDYIAROLLER>>>>Apoligy accepted !!! Beautifull birds also....Alamo

PIGEONMUMBLER....I`m not a buyer of the most expensive feeds on the market...I agree with alot of what you are saying...I just do not agree to feed RACING PIGEONS,that are being RACED IN COMPETITION cracked corn....I know guys who have homing pigeons that DO NOT race them...I do not know if they feed cracked corn to them...All I am saying is,if they RACE their birds,they are not feeding cracked corn...I would ALLMOST bet my life on it !!!.........Alamo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your birds look great on cracked corn !!!!!! LOL.. glad to see this thread going in a better direction.. sometimes the simplest things can be talked to death, and over analyzed.. how many homers do you have?


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

just about 20 is what I am at plan getting more soon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, your birds do look great.


----------

